# Don't waste any time on vortex asking questions about your audi



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just go to motorgeek.com or www.audizine.com or www.audiworld.com 

If you cant find parts check out www.audifans.com 


F u c k vortex.com


----------



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

I can see your point. VWVortex is just what it is, a forum for VW's. 

They should drop the other sections. AudiWorld is the place to go.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

yes Audiworld and audizine! 
:thumbup:


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*lol*

This is a good post


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## j bird (May 1, 2011)

Lol!!!! This place is sorry. It took me forever to find any info on Audi's. Motorgeek is great for old school.


----------

